# Threat Signal Tabs from the new album



## TheShreddinHand (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys, wondering if someone can help me out here. Travis and Chris posted play through videos of some of the new songs from the latest album (Trust in None, Face The Day, and Buried Alive) on youtube and I know they had posted links to pdfs of the tabs for these songs but they're all to megaupload which is dead in the water right now. I thought about PMing Travis but didn't want to bother him, anyone got these tabs or others from that album? Thanks!

Eric


----------



## perkeleeseen300 (Jul 13, 2012)

Decided to tab out Uncensored and Buried alive. Submitted them at ultimate-guitar today. Should be there soon


----------



## feilong29 (Aug 16, 2012)

perkeleeseen300 said:


> Decided to tab out Uncensored and Buried alive. Submitted them at ultimate-guitar today. Should be there soon



Thanks for the Buried Alive tab... will be my next cover


----------



## feilong29 (Aug 23, 2012)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Hey guys, wondering if someone can help me out here. Travis and Chris posted play through videos of some of the new songs from the latest album (Trust in None, Face The Day, and Buried Alive) on youtube and I know they had posted links to pdfs of the tabs for these songs but they're all to megaupload which is dead in the water right now. I thought about PMing Travis but didn't want to bother him, anyone got these tabs or others from that album? Thanks!
> 
> Eric



I got two tabs straight from Travis Montgomery of Threat Signal; Face the Day and Buried Alive. I can ask him if he is cool with me giving them to ya! They are a little different (well, the Buried Alive tab) than the one on Ultimate-Guitar (no offense!)


----------



## komacampbell (Feb 1, 2015)

Any one happen to tab out trust in none by threat signal cant find that tab anywhere


----------

